# Dogtra 2000NC



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

What is anyones experience with the dogtra 2000 collars. Do you like dislike? What features do you like about it and how would you compare it to other collars owned. Placing an order for one this week is it a good move?

keep swinging


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

i have a dogtra 1200 and love it. I would think a 2000 would even be better. I like it better and not as much as my TT Pro 500xls --just depends on what i am using it for.

It's hotter than my TT.

transmitter is waterproof and small--better for hunting.

only one button for cont and one for nick. 

hard (not impossible) to be as consistent on levels of intensity.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

I have the dogtra 2000 and really like it. But like everyone says it's hot so dial it down. Everyone I train with has switched to dogtra and so far so good.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I am using a Dogtra 2000NC two dog model, and really I like it. 

Had the 1200NCP before, and liked it, but I like the size of the 2000 transmitter better. If you are wearing gloves the 2000 transmitter is easier to handle.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Love it*

No downtime in a year.....I put the short antenna on,and it still has pleanty of range.Fits right into your pocket,without anything sticking out.Light years better than TT.


----------



## AChandler (Jun 11, 2004)

I have purchased the 1200 NC and love it. Works great and is holding up fine. It couldn't be any aesier to use.


----------

